# Another country, another collection!



## hchan (May 1, 2013)

So I went to Amsler in Sirnach the other weekend to restart my collection here in Switzerland. I explained to Roland that I had just relocated from the USA and needed to restart my collection, he was really nice and took me on a tour, including the back parts not normally open to the public. A huge collection, lots of variety!! Photos aren't allowed, so I don't have pictures of the nursery to share. Here's a quick photo of what I got from him. Another nursery visit tomorrow after work, to a more local orchid place that is not open on weekends and only stays open late one night per month!


----------



## hchan (May 1, 2013)

Meh sorry, having problems resizing the photo!


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2013)

OK, good start. Thanks for the donations from your USA plants.


----------



## Dido (May 1, 2013)

Hope they grwo well for you.


----------



## hchan (May 1, 2013)

Thanks!

Can anyone recommend any other nurseries in Switzerland for orchids? There don't seem to be all that many to choose from...


----------



## jjkOC (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear that you are settling down in Switzerland. I hope you are able to find some great plants over there!


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2013)

hchan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can anyone recommend any other nurseries in Switzerland for orchids? There don't seem to be all that many to choose from...



I can recommend this one, because I got some excellent plants from there: => http://www.orchidarium.ch/plantes
unfortunately in french only I think; near Geneva, a nice place to go anyway  !! Jean


----------



## abax (May 2, 2013)

A good many of my French friends go to Belgium to buy orchids...or to have
fun. I donno which, but they seem to have very nice plants.


----------



## lepetitmartien (May 2, 2013)

There's the Orchidarium as stated before.

But nearer from you there's Amsler in Sirnach near Wil
http://www.orchideen-amsler.ch/
(note, this guy has maybe the largest orchid personal collection in Switzerland, 5500 plants)

And Bruno Jenny's orchideenshop in Ebikon near Luzern.
http://www.orchideenshop.ch/


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2013)

A lot of from switzerland come up shopping in germany. 

Or you wait for the big show, just missed it


----------

